# "Anubias frazeri"



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

What is this? My LFS got a plant in labeled "Anubias frazeri" and I can't find really any good information about it online. It doesn't seem to be a real species name, but there are lots and lots of people selling it.
Is it a synonym for another species of anubias or something? Perhaps a variant of barteri?
Where can I find a valid source of information about how big it gets and where exactly it is from?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Anubias `frazeri` is a possibly a hybrid created by Ed Frazer from Piecies Aquarium Plant Nursery in Australian. It is fast growing for an Anubias. The plants in several of my tanks fit this profile. Never researched it, just was happy the way it grew on several sections of driftwood...
Height 12-24 in (30-60 cm)
Width	6-10 in (15-25 cm)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you're ever wondering if a name is real, go here:
http://www.ipni.org/ipni/plantnamesearchpage.do

For this example, just put _Anubias_ in the genus box and hit enter. Some names in there may be synonyms by now, but they'd be there one way or another.


----------

